# Intel 82945GM - cannot disable framebuffer console?

## quanta

Hi,

My system used to boot with normal font. When I upgraded, it booted up with two tux on the top-left and smaller font. Google gives me the 'framebuffer' keyword. I have got rid of the two tux by disabling bootup logo in kernel configuration, but I cannot restore the normal font in boot screen. Below is my kernel config relate to FRAMEBUFFER:

```
CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY is not set

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

```

I cannot disable framebuffer console because it starts with -*- in the kernel configuration. I also tried to edit the .config directly to comment that line, but after saving it returns to the original.

On the other hand, I attemped to change framebuffer resolution by compiling the kernel following this guide: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Framebuffer and add the "vga=0x0365" to grub.conf. But after rebooting, I got "conflicting fb hw usage inteldrmfb vs VESA VGA" and it keeps booting with small font.

Following some Google suggestions, I added the "nomodeset" into grub.conf and wow, my system booting with normal font but my happiness doesn't last long, I cannot boot to X:

 *Quote:*   

> Module i915 not found
> 
> No kernel mode setting driver detected
> 
> 

 

How do I disable the framebuffer console and get my system back to normal font when booting up?

----------

## Gusar

You don't. The X driver requires KMS. What you can do is use a low-res console, by adding video=640x480 to grub.conf and/or using a larger font.

----------

## quanta

 *Gusar wrote:*   

> You don't. The X driver requires KMS. What you can do is use a low-res console, by adding video=640x480 to grub.conf and/or using a larger font.

 

I've tried adding video=800x600 or 640x480 to grub.conf and reboot but nothing changes. CONFIG_DRM_I915_KMS=y in my kernel configuration.

Why did my system booting with specific font and resolution before? As I read on the wiki, KMS allows the kernel to switch resolution without reinitializing the graphics driver. And you said the X driver requires KMS, therefore if I disable the KMS, X cannot be start. If I disable all framebuffer drivers and use KMS, my system auto switching to higher resolution (smaller font) when booting.

All I want is booting with specific font and res like before. How can I do that?

Let me explain more details: after updating, my system failed to start X, same as this topic: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-819716-start-0.html and I must mask the =x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.14.0.

----------

## Gusar

 *quanta wrote:*   

> All I want is booting with specific font and res like before. How can I do that?

 

Like I said, you don't. What you do is select a resolution. That command I gave should do it. Where exactly did you put it? It goes on the kernel line.

----------

## quanta

 *Gusar wrote:*   

>  *quanta wrote:*   All I want is booting with specific font and res like before. How can I do that? 
> 
> Like I said, you don't. What you do is select a resolution. 
> 
> 

 

What I am confusing is why it happen before (without specific resolution in grub.conf).

 *Gusar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> That command I gave should do it. Where exactly did you put it? It goes on the kernel line.

 

Here's my grub config:

```

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.31-r10

root (hd0,0)

kernel  /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-gentoo-r10 root=/dev/sda1 ro fastboot quiet video=640x480

```

----------

## Gusar

 *quanta wrote:*   

> What I am confusing is why it happen before (without specific resolution in grub.conf).

 

There was no KMS before. Now there is.

No idea why that command doesn't work. Pastebin the output of dmesg, maybe there's some clues in there.

----------

## quanta

 *Gusar wrote:*   

>  *quanta wrote:*   What I am confusing is why it happen before (without specific resolution in grub.conf). 
> 
> There was no KMS before. Now there is.
> 
> 

 

OK. I've Googled and know that KMS is mandatory since xf86-video-intel version 2.10.0.

 *Gusar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> No idea why that command doesn't work. Pastebin the output of dmesg, maybe there's some clues in there.

 

http://pastebin.com/yXVCUJfj

----------

